# 32 weeks and getting lots of yellow/creamy discharge sorry TMI



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
I am 32 weeks pregnant today and have been having all week yellow/creamy discharge which is quite thick and goey. Does this mean I have an infection? It does not appear to smell of anything and it does not hurt when I go pee but never had this type of discharge before.
Thanks in advance for your advice.
Regards
Lisa x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds normal, you have different sorts of discharge throughout pregnancy.  If it becomes smelly or itchy, see your gp,

emilycailtin xx


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Thank You, Sorry to be a pain but never had this before.
Regards
Lisa


----------

